# Wicked Tree Gear Hand Saw



## Darin (Aug 30, 2015)

Darin submitted a new Showcase Item:

Wicked Tree Gear Hand Saw 



> 7in blade
> Closed length 8.25 in
> .50 lbs
> High Carbon Steel Blade
> ...



Read more about this showcase item here...


----------

